# أسماء الكنائس المستهدفة من شبكة المجاهدين التابعة للقاعدة



## +إيرينى+ (2 يناير 2011)

نقلا من الموقع دا

http://www.shamikh1.net/vb/showthread.php?p=1058163490


قم و دع عنك الرقاد مهم بخصوص تفجير الكنائس اثناء الاحتفال بعيد الكريسماس 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
الحمد لله نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره ونستهديه ونعوذ بالله من شرور انفسنا وسيئات اعمالنا والصلاة و السلام على خير البرية الضحوك القتال امام المجاهدين صلى الله عليه و سلم و اصحابه و من تبعه باحسان الى يوم الدين 
اما بعدالى الغرب الصليبي 
السلام على من اتبع الهدى اما بعد فاننا لم ننسى فعلكم الشنيع في الكنانة مصر وخطفكم للمسلمات اللواتي ابين الا ان يتخلصوا من وهم ما تسموه نصرانية وعليه اتوجه بندائي هذا الى نفسي و الى كل مسلم غيور على عرض اخواته بتفجير دور الكنائس اثناء الاحتفال بعيد الكريسمس اي في الوقت التي تكون فيه الكنائس مكتظة 
واذكرهم بان هذا الفعل لا يعد الا ردا على ما قام به اعوان النجس شنودة واتباعه
وهذه هنا مجموعة من عناوين بعض الكنائس القبطية و كنائس اخرى
مصر
مارمينا الترعة البولاقية - شبرا
22359401
6 حارة الريس محرم اول الترعة البولاقية​ 
الانبا انطونيوس بشبرا
22350693 - 22366900
21 شارع ترعة الجلاد خلف مستشفى شبرا العام
مارجرجس خمارويه - شبرا
22067646
شارع خماروية بشبرا
مارجرجس الجيوشى
22356447
46 شارع المستشفى امتداد شارع شيكولانى الترعة البولاقية
كنيسة العذراء - الحافظية
24309601
نهاية شارع الملك الصالح بالحافظية
كنيسة القديسة دميانة - بابادبلو
22357113
20 شارع محمد عبد المتعال الترعة البولاقية 
مارجرجس - ابو الفرج
24590706
23 ش على بهلول من شارع ابو الفرج - دوران شبر
العذراء والملاك ميخائيل - بالخلفاوى
22026468
ش عطية الاشقر بالخلفاوى شبرا
العذراء - روض الفرج
24587004
شارع احمد حافظ عوض - روض الفرج
الشهيدين ابى سيفين ودميانة - شبرا
22365560
1 حارة رائف متفرع من ميخائيل صليب / خلف مدرسة الترعة 
مارجرجس - جزيرة بدران
25777546
58 ش جزيرة بدران اول شبر ا
رئيس الملائكة الجليل ميخائيل - طوسون
2457218527
ش يوسف بن ايوب - طوسون شبرا
الملاك ميخائيل والقديس الانبا شنودة 
- عياد بك شبر
257861111
ش احمد باشا حسنين - جزيرة بدران شبرا
العذراء - عياد بك 
- شبرا
هولندا




موقع الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسيه - فرنساhttp://eocf.free.fr/
موقع كنيسة القديسة مريم العذراء ومارمرقس - باريس - فرنسا
http://francecopte.ifrance.com/3
موقع كنيسة مارمرقس - لندن
http://www.stmark.org.uk/4
 موقع الكنيسة القبطية - سويسرا (كنيسة العذراء مريم، جنيف - كنيسة مارمرقس، زيوريخ)http://www.coptic-churches.ch/5
موقع كنيسة مارمرقس - فرانكفورت - المانيا
http://www.kopten.de/stmarkus/ 6
موقع كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل والأنبا أنطونيوس - أيندهوفن - هولند
http://www.koptischekerkeindhoven.nl/ 7
موقع كنيسة القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - هانوفر - ألمانيا
http://www.koptisch-hannover.de/8
موقع كنيسة السيدة العذراء - أمستردام - هولندا http://www.koptischekerk.nl/9
موقع كنيسة مارجرجس والقديسة دميانة - أوترخت - هولندا
 http://www.koptischekerkutrecht.nl/10
موقع كنيسة مارمرقس - كيركالدي - إسكتلاندا - أيرلاندا - إنجلترا
http://www.copticscotland.org/11
موقع كنيسة مارجرجس والملاك ميخائيل - السويد
 http://web.telia.com/~u31314604/12
موقع الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية في النمسا فيينا
http://www.kopten.at/13
موقع كنيسة العذراء ومارمرقس - الدنمارك http://www.koptisk.dk/14
موقع كنيسة السيدة العذراء والأنبا شنوده - سيراي - بريطانيا
 http://www.smass.co.uk/15
موقع كنيسة السيدة العذراء ومارمرقس - شاتناي مالابري - باريس - فرنسا
 http://stemariestmarc.free.fr/16
موقع كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس والأنبا بولا - سان توان - فرنسا
http://www.stantoine-stpaul.fr/
كنيسة العذراء ومارجرجس - بولاق الدكرور
كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل - الشيرتون - مصر الجديدة
كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل ولأنبا شنودة - عياد بيك - شبرا

كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم - قصرية الريحان مصر القديمة

كنيسة الشهيدين ابى سيفين ودميانة - شبرا

كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم - القطامية - القاهرة الجديدة

كنيسة مارجرجس - الماظة

كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم - درياس - عين شمس

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - المطرية

· كنيسة السيدة العذراء -الفجالة

· كنيسة مار مرقس - المعادي

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - ارض الجولف
· كنائس وسط القاهرة - ونيافة الأنبا روفائيل

كنيسة القديس سمعان الخراز - جبل المقطم

كنيسة مارجرجس - حدائق حلوان


كنيسة مارجرجس - منشية التحرير

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - عياد بيك - شبرا

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - روض الفرج - شبرا

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - الزيتون

· كنيسة السيدة العذراء والأنبا بيشوي والسيدة العذراء والانبا رويس - العباسية

كنيسة مار مرقس -كليوبترا - هليوبوليس مصر الجديدة

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - مسرة

كنيسة مار مرقس - الجيزة

كنيسة مار جرجس والأانبا ابرأم - هليوبوليس

كنيسة القديس جوارجيوس والانبا انطونيوس - النزهة الجديدة

كنيسة مار مرقس - شبرا


كنائس جمهورية مصر العربية - الاسكندرية

كنيسة السيدة العذراء والملاك غبريال - ش سيف

كنيسة مار جرجس والانبا انطونيوس - محرم بيك

كنيسة مارمينا - فالمنج

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - محرم بية


كنيسة الملاك رفائيل - العجمى

كنيسة مارجرجس - باكوس

كنيسة القدسين - سيدي بشر

كنيسة مار جرجس - سبورتنج

كنيسة الانبا تكلا هيمانوت الحبشي القس - الابراهيمية



كنائس جمهورية مصر العربية باقي المحافظات - كنائس الوجة البحرى

كنيسة العذراء - توريل - المنصورة
كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم - مسطرد

كنيسة الشهيد فيلوباتير مرقوريوس - ابو سلطان - الاسماعيلية

كنيسة الانبا تكلا هيمانوت -أشمون - المنوفية


كنيسة السيدة العذراء - نبروة - مركز طلخا محافظة الدقهلية تابعة لايبارشية دمياط وكفر الشيخ

كنيسة رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل - المحلة الكبرى

كنيسة الانبا بشاي والانبا بطرس - الزقازيق

كنيسة العذراء ومار يوحنا - الزقازيق

كنيسة مار مرقس - بورسعيد

كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل - دير الملاك البحري

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - أبيار - -طنطا - الغربية

كنيسة السيدة العذراء والقديس أبانوب - سمنود - الزقازيق



كنائس جمهورية مصر العربية باقي المحا فظات - كنائس الوجة القبلي

كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم ومارمينا - بالسنبلاوين

كنيسة مارجرجس - شبين القناطر - القليوبية

كنيسة السيدة العذراء ورائس الملائكة ميخائيل والشهيد مرقوريوس ابو سيفين ديروط

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - الخارجة - الوادي الجديد

كنيسة الشهيدة دميانة - مغاغة - العدوة

كاتدرائية السيدة العذراء - الاقصر
امريكا
http://st-takla.org/Links/Coptic-Links-02-
Churches-b-USA_.html
استراليا
موقع كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل والأنبا بيشوي - مونت درويت - سيدني2موقع كنيسة العذراء والقديس مرقوريوس - سيدني 3موقع كنيسة الشهيدة دميانة والبابا اثناسيوس الرسولى - سيدنى /4موقع كنيسة مار مرق - سيدني اووبا 


1


موقع الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسيه - فرنسا
2


موقع كنيسة القديسة مريم العذراء ومارمرقس - باريس - فرنسا3موقع كنيسة مارمرقس - لندن4موقع الكنيسة القبطية - سويسرا (كنيسة العذراء مريم، جنيف - كنيسة مارمرقس، زيوريخ)5موقع كنيسة مارمرقس - فرانكفورت - المانيا 6موقع كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل والأنبا أنطونيوس - أيندهوفن - هولند 7موقع كنيسة القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - هانوفر - ألمانيا 8موقع كنيسة السيدة العذراء - أمستردام - هولندا 9موقع كنيسة مارجرجس والقديسة دميانة - أوترخت - هولندا 10موقع كنيسة مارمرقس - كيركالدي - إسكتلاندا - أيرلاندا - إنجلترا11موقع كنيسة مارجرجس والملاك ميخائيل - السويد 12موقع الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية في النمسا فيينا13موقع كنيسة العذراء ومارمرقس - الدنمارك 14موقع كنيسة السيدة العذراء والأنبا شنوده - سيراي - بريطانيا 15موقع كنيسة السيدة العذراء ومارمرقس - شاتناي مالابري - باريس - فرنسا 16موقع كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس والأنبا بولا - سان توان - فرنسا
هذا ما استطعت جمعه ايها الاخوة الاكارم 
الان نذهب الى الاعداد وحتى يكون الهجوم مباغتا وفتاكا يحصيهم و يأخذهم باذن الله اخترنا العبوة اليدوية الناسفة من انتاج دولة العراق الاسلامية اعزها الله وهاك ا اخي طريقة التصنيع باذن الله ​http://shamikh1.net/vb/showthread.php?
t=80755

أنا نفسى إنكم تروحوا بنفسكم تشوفوا التعليقات على الموقع اللى فوق


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (2 يناير 2011)

> كنيسة الملاك رفائيل - العجمى
> 
> كنيسة مارجرجس - باكوس
> 
> ...



كله علني


----------



## Nemo (2 يناير 2011)

كده ع العلن ولا بيختشوا ولا يتكسفوا ع دمهم ( حينئذ يظن كل من يقتلكم انه يقدم خدمة لله )
ربنا يرحمنا منهم
رومية 12:19 « لا تنتقموا لانفسكم ايها الاحباء بل اعطوا مكانا للغضب.لانه مكتوب لي النقمة انا اجازي يقول الرب » ...
ميرسى ايرينى موضوع راااااااااااااائع


----------



## سور (2 يناير 2011)

ياه للدرجة ديه وصلت بيهم الوحشية والدموية
جايبين طريقة تفصيلية لعمل القنبلة الاشد فتكا
"لى اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح"​


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

*مبروك علي السماء شهداء جدد في الطريق*

*والبقية ستأتي ...... فالأسلام اعلن عن وجهه الحقيقي*​


----------



## Moony34 (2 يناير 2011)

يا ترى الواحد لو راح صلى القداس في كنيسة من الكنايس المستهدفة ربنا ينعم عليه بالاكليل...
أعتقد اني ماستاهلش لكن ربنا يعطيني نعمة الاستشهاد.
يارب ارحم شعبك


----------



## asamgdla (2 يناير 2011)

الحادثة اثبتت أن الإسلام دين قذر


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (2 يناير 2011)

اللى هيعمل حاجه مش هيقول انا هعمل


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2011)

*ياسلام طيب هما سابوا ايه ؟

دول قالوا كل الكنايس الى موجوده فى مصر واوروبا وامريكا والكون والمجرات التانية والكواكب الى جنبينا 

ماينزلوا علينا قنبلتين زى هيروشيما وناجزاكى اسهل بدل مايتعبوا نفسهم فى تفجير كل كنسية لوحدها 

ايه ده ياربى ده ؟ ايه ياربى الشلل ده ؟  

يخرب بيتك ياابليس ياملعون يالى عملت فى البشر كده 

يا ابليس ياقتال للناس منذ البدء ياملعون يامجرم 

يارب ارحم البشر ديه وفوقها قبل فوات الاوان 

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يناير 2011)

تعليقاتكم فى منتهى الجمال
و شكرا ليكم كلكم على مروركم و تعليقاتكم
بس هو الواحد خد درس برضه 
إن الواحد ممكن يموت فى أى وقت 
مش لازم يكون مريض أو اى حاجة 
لذا لازم نكن كلنا مستعدين بالتوبة  الاعتراف و التناول


----------



## s.sultan (4 يناير 2011)

Muslima aw mesee7eya ana masreyyah .... w ana mesh khayffah mn eltahdeedat , youm 6 yanayyer ana hakoonfe a2rrab keneessah m3a kol as7abbey w m3arffey w geranney elmesee7ieen ... w ya ne7teffel sawwa ya amoot m3ahom ... 
Ana muslimmah ah , bs lw 7add fakkar ye2arrab mn ekhwattey elese7ieen elly ana metrabeyyah m3ahom tool 3ommrey ayyan kan deyyantoh , yeb2a 3adowwy ana kaman

Elly kattab elkalam dh yemken yekoon messamey nafsso muslim ennama 3omrro ma 2arra el quraan elly rabenna bey2ool feh … 


"لَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَاناً وَأَنَّهُمْ لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ. المائدة:8"


"قال صلى الله عليه و سلم : من آذى ذميا فقد آذاني" (ذميا = كتابيا) 

وقال أيضا: "استوصوا بقبط مصر خيرا" صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم


"من قتل نفساً بغير نفس أو فساد في الأرض فكأنّما قتل النّاس جميعاً ومن أحياها فكأنّما أحيا 
النّاس جميعاً". المائدة - 
Ya rabb , tammem 3lenna ra7ttak w maakhsarshe ay 7d mn elly ba7ebbohom elsnna de muslimenn w mese7yeen


----------



## bilseka (4 يناير 2011)

تصاعد في اليومين الاخرنيين كيفية تامين عيد الميلاد وعمل دروع بشرية ودروع حديدية 
كأنه ليس لنا إله قوي صانع السموات والارض عيب علينا كده يا ولاد الملك
كيف تحمي كنيسته وهو حاميها صخر الدهور 
متخافوش 
كده الملك يزعل مننا 
انتظروا وانظروا خلاص الرب فهو قريب جدا جدا ​


----------



## النهيسى (4 يناير 2011)

مهما عملوا ومهما فجروا ومهما قتلوا
فنحن
نؤمن بأله واحد يسوع المسيح ( الحى )


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يناير 2011)

s.sultan قال:


> muslima aw mesee7eya ana masreyyah .... W ana mesh khayffah mn eltahdeedat , youm 6 yanayyer ana hakoonfe a2rrab keneessah m3a kol as7abbey w m3arffey w geranney elmesee7ieen ... W ya ne7teffel sawwa ya amoot m3ahom ...
> Ana muslimmah ah , bs lw 7add fakkar ye2arrab mn ekhwattey elese7ieen elly ana metrabeyyah m3ahom tool 3ommrey ayyan kan deyyantoh , yeb2a 3adowwy ana kaman
> 
> elly kattab elkalam dh yemken yekoon messamey nafsso muslim ennama 3omrro ma 2arra el quraan elly rabenna bey2ool feh …
> ...



اللى فهمته إنك بنت مش ولد
ياريت تغيرى فى ملفك الشخصى من ولد الى بنت 

كويس جدا مشاعرك ديه
لكن الحقيقة ديه مشاعر إنسانية تخصك 
و طبعا ح تقوليلى أنا جبت لك آيات من القرآن بتدل على المحبة ووووووو
أحب أقولك إنها منسوخة كلها بآيات سورة التوبة و الأنفال
ياريت تذاكرى الاسلام كويس جدا 
دا إذا  كنت مهتمة بآخرتك
و شكرا على مرورك الكريم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يناير 2011)

bilseka قال:


> تصاعد في اليومين الاخرنيين كيفية تامين عيد الميلاد وعمل دروع بشرية ودروع حديدية
> كأنه ليس لنا إله قوي صانع السموات والارض عيب علينا كده يا ولاد الملك
> كيف تحمي كنيسته وهو حاميها صخر الدهور
> متخافوش
> ...



كلامك صح 100%
بس لازم يكون فيه عمل بشرى
و شكرا على مرورك و تعليقك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> مهما عملوا ومهما فجروا ومهما قتلوا
> فنحن
> نؤمن بأله واحد يسوع المسيح ( الحى )



هايل تعليق جميل دا 
شكرا على مرورك الحلو


----------



## الجدة هويدا (16 فبراير 2011)

الاخوة المسيحيين احب اعرفكم انني مسلمة ولي اصدقاء كثيرين من الاخوة المسيحيين وانا اعتز بهم جدا لانهم من الناس علي خلق وكانوا زملائي في العمل والان خرجت علي المعاش المبكر ولكن ماذلت احملهم كل حب وتقدير ومواقف جميله تربطنا معا.
اخواتي المسيحيين احب ان اوضح لكم اننا يد واحدة وهذا مش شعار ولكن حقيقة لان الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم وصانا عليكم وأيضا " لكم ديناكم ولينا دين " وفي النهاية نعبد الله واحد لا شريك له ملك السماوات والارض واحب ايضا اقول لكم يوجد قلم من  المسلمين او يقال عليهم مسلمين وهم لا يحبون المسيحيين فاقسم لكم انكم لو عرفتوهم  ستجدونهم لا يحبون انفسهم ايضا ولا مسلمين لان الدين عندنا دين تسامح وحب ونحن يربطنا وطن واحد ومصالح واحدة لابد ان نكون يد واحدة حتي لا نعطي فرصة للاعداء يفرقوا ما بيننا ويعملوا فدنه طائفية فهل سمعتم لاخواتي المسلمين الي كانوا في ميدان التحرير كانوا يتكلمون عنكم كلام يهز المشاعر .. فقالوا ان بعض من المسيحيين كانوا يحوطون علينا حتي نصلي ويساعدوننا في الوضوء اليس هذه مشاعر جميلة لابد ان نحافظ عليها وكم من المسيحيين وقعوا متأثرين بجروح في ميدا التحرير واحنا اسعفناهم وكم منا معا تبرع بدمه للمصابين سواء المتبرع مسيحي والمصاب مسلم او العكس
رجائي منكم لا تسمعوا لاحد اراد ان يهتم العلاقه بيننا لان هذه يعتبر حرب بينا والمستفيد اعدائنا فلا نعطيهم الفرصة ونحن معا قلب واحد ويد واحدة حتي يوم الدين 
واخير احب ان اقول ان الدين الاسلامي دين جميل وكله سماح ومحبة وليس دين قذر - شكرا لكم لاعطائي فرصة اوضح ما بداخلي لكم وسلام الله عليكم


----------



## govany shenoda (16 فبراير 2011)

الاسلام كشف عن وجهه القذر 
لكي يعرفه كل الناس
انت يارب اللي بتحمينا
حينئذ يظن كل من يقتلكم انه يقدم خدمة لله​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (16 فبراير 2011)

للاسف دي طريقة تفكير كتير منهم اختي ايريني S: 

وعلى فكرة انا جمب بيتي كنايس كتير من المكتوبة هنا 

والشكر للمسيح محصلهمش حاجة 

بس للاسف ولازم كلنا نعرف ان مهما ظهروا انهم بيحبونا فهما بيكرهونا بجد 

ودي عن تجربة لانى كنت مسلم والشكر لربي يسوع الى نور حياتي 

عاوز احذر من حاجة بحذر كل بنت من بنات المسيح بلاش تقربي قوي من اى مسلمة 

لانها لو مش عاوزة تاذيكي على الاقل ف تفكيرها عاوزة تهديكي !! 

فيريت تخلوا بالكو وتقربوا من المسيح اكتر واكتر ويعني بنات المسيح خلصوا عشان تصاحبي مسلمة !!


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 فبراير 2011)

الجدة هويدا قال:


> الاخوة المسيحيين احب اعرفكم انني مسلمة ولي اصدقاء كثيرين من الاخوة المسيحيين وانا اعتز بهم جدا لانهم من الناس علي خلق وكانوا زملائي في العمل والان خرجت علي المعاش المبكر ولكن ماذلت احملهم كل حب وتقدير ومواقف جميله تربطنا معا.
> اخواتي المسيحيين احب ان اوضح لكم اننا يد واحدة وهذا مش شعار ولكن حقيقة لان الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم وصانا عليكم وأيضا " لكم ديناكم ولينا دين " وفي النهاية نعبد الله واحد لا شريك له ملك السماوات والارض واحب ايضا اقول لكم يوجد قلم من  المسلمين او يقال عليهم مسلمين وهم لا يحبون المسيحيين فاقسم لكم انكم لو عرفتوهم  ستجدونهم لا يحبون انفسهم ايضا ولا مسلمين لان الدين عندنا دين تسامح وحب ونحن يربطنا وطن واحد ومصالح واحدة لابد ان نكون يد واحدة حتي لا نعطي فرصة للاعداء يفرقوا ما بيننا ويعملوا فدنه طائفية فهل سمعتم لاخواتي المسلمين الي كانوا في ميدان التحرير كانوا يتكلمون عنكم كلام يهز المشاعر .. فقالوا ان بعض من المسيحيين كانوا يحوطون علينا حتي نصلي ويساعدوننا في الوضوء اليس هذه مشاعر جميلة لابد ان نحافظ عليها وكم من المسيحيين وقعوا متأثرين بجروح في ميدا التحرير واحنا اسعفناهم وكم منا معا تبرع بدمه للمصابين سواء المتبرع مسيحي والمصاب مسلم او العكس
> رجائي منكم لا تسمعوا لاحد اراد ان يهتم العلاقه بيننا لان هذه يعتبر حرب بينا والمستفيد اعدائنا فلا نعطيهم الفرصة ونحن معا قلب واحد ويد واحدة حتي يوم الدين
> واخير احب ان اقول ان الدين الاسلامي دين جميل وكله سماح ومحبة وليس دين قذر - شكرا لكم لاعطائي فرصة اوضح ما بداخلي لكم وسلام الله عليكم



مشاعرك الطيبة دا شىء جميل جدا نعتز بيه
و لكن للأسف مشاعرك ليست لها علاقة بالاسلام
لا تقولى لى إن الدين الاسلامى  دين سلام
الاسلام  دين سلام فى حالة واحدة  هى : أسلم تسلم
فشرط السلام هو الأسلمة

كتير من المسلمين يدعون أنهم مسلمين و هم ليسوا كذلك ( مثلك أنتى )
تعيشى بالآيات السلمية المكية فقط
لأن آيات الجهاد تخالف الضمير  الحى الذى بداخلك
كثير من السيدات المسلمات يرفضن أن يتزوج زوجها بأخرى ( يجيب لها درة يعنى )
برغم  أن تقكيرهم مخالف للأسلام تمام

أنا سعيدة جدا إنك فى سن الجدة و قاعدة تكتبى على النت
ياريت تبحثى كويس جدا جدا فى الاسلام و المسيحية عى النت


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> الاسلام كشف عن وجهه القذر
> لكي يعرفه كل الناس
> انت يارب اللي بتحمينا
> حينئذ يظن كل من يقتلكم انه يقدم خدمة لله​



شكرا عى ردك الحلو 

معلش سؤال كدة على حنب

هو إنت ولد و لا بنت
أنا شايفة إسمك ولد
و البروفايل بنت


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 فبراير 2011)

باحث فى الاديان قال:


> للاسف دي طريقة تفكير كتير منهم اختي ايريني S:
> 
> وعلى فكرة انا جمب بيتي كنايس كتير من المكتوبة هنا
> 
> ...



شكرا ع النصيحة الحلوة و ردك المهم


----------

